

Firmware bug exposes 1000s of TrendNet web cams - EwanToo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16919664

======
gregsadetsky
Original research: [http://console-cowboys.blogspot.com/2012/01/trendnet-
cameras...](http://console-cowboys.blogspot.com/2012/01/trendnet-cameras-i-
always-feel-like.html)

About 600 cams' IPs: <http://pastebin.com/SNqLR6yt>

To find the IPs, the researcher used <http://www.shodanhq.com/> , a web server
"banner" search tool (e.g., the server auto-identification given as "Server:
Apache/1.3.26 (Unix) AuthMySQL/2.20 PHP/4.1.2 etc.")

------
dmn001
Some links: (googled for mjpg.cgi)

<http://pastebin.com/1pEwWPME>

<http://pastebin.com/nLLtNcTr>

<http://www.mediavida.com/foro/90/webcams-hackeadas-437690>

<http://pastehtml.com/view/blu14fm2p.html> <\- large grid of web cams

